# H Farmall Carb adjustment



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I got the I & T manual on the H, and it says the outside, to the left, looking at it is the air adjustment screw, that by turning it clockwise reduces the air, and enriches the mixture. Ive had it running, and taken all the way out. Now it is near all the way in, and still it wont idle. What can I do. thanks.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Clean the carb. The orifices/jets are clogged. After cleaning, open the adjustments 1 1/2 turns initially. Then fine tune to optimum.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

When I THOUGHT I had run outa gas, I went and put more gas in it. It started. I then noticed then after I went that way again, 3 times, it would die, but id save it, by turning it downhill , it was on a slight slope tilted to the right. When I tried to come back with it with the low side on the left, it ran fine. When I drove it with the right wheel on the low side, it would try to die.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

You obviously have a gas supply problem. Carefully take the fuel line off at the carb and let gas run into a can where you can observe the flow. You need a continuous flow about the size of a pencil. If the flow is erratic then move up to the gas tank and remove the gas line.. It is common for the tank to get a lot of debris over the outlet. If the supply at the tank is good then clean the filter. There should be a screenin the top of the glass bowl that could also be clogged. If the gas flow is good all around then come back and I will tell you how to set the needle and seat in the carb.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> When I THOUGHT I had run outa gas, I went and put more gas in it. It started. I then noticed then after I went that way again, 3 times, it would die, but id save it, by turning it downhill , it was on a slight slope tilted to the right. When I tried to come back with it with the low side on the left, it ran fine. When I drove it with the right wheel on the low side, it would try to die.


.............By tilting the tractor you are changing the float level in the carb which seems to be allowing more gas to flow into the bowl of the carb and thusly into the engine . Which sounds like you need to adjust the float to function properly regardless of the ground the tractor is on . , fordy


----------

